
Best Buy won’t sell Huawei phones, laptops, or smartwatches anymore - italophil
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/22/17151186/best-buy-huawei-smartphone-china
======
binarray2000
When US companies sell their phones and other electronic devices around the
globe under the guise of free trade, that is OK. The world has to accept it.
Even thou USG and its intelligence agencies have a proven track record of
tampering the devices, pressuring companies to leave backdoors in software and
hardware and spying on the planet.

Now that Chinese companies want to do the same under the same guise, that is
not OK. USG is against it. Even thou there is no proof that the devices are
tampered or backdoored. (I _assume_ they are, but there is no proof.)

Funny how the same very thing that the US has invented for their imperial
purposes ("free-trade") when it was strong and alone in that position comes to
bite the inventor in the arse now that China does the same.

~~~
Analemma_
> The world has to accept it.

Foreign countries can and do block American technology from sensitive sectors
all the time. Your comment is especially inexplicable when the context is
_China_ , which blocks a whole host of American websites.

> (I assume they are, but there is no proof.)

I don't really understand your position here. You say yourself that Huawei
devices are probably backdoored. I also believe this, and presumably the USG
does as well. Given that Chinese corporations only exist if they are in the
CPC's good graces, it is a reasonable assumption. Why is ironclad proof
required before taking action then? Nobody is on trial here, there is no
requirement for "proof beyond a reasonable doubt".

~~~
binarray2000
Indeed, foreign countries do block the US tech in sensitive areas. For
example, Russia. Alleged partners (major EU and NATO members) do not, and they
get spied on.

Also, in the case of USG we do not presume anymore, we know for a fact that it
spies on both the US (which is illegal) and the rest of the world (which is
scary).

For the rest of your comment, I have to refer you to the last paragraph of my
previous comment.

~~~
TheOsiris
why is spying on the rest of the world scary? that's what they need to do

~~~
binarray2000
USA carries out mass surveillance (dragnet). It spies not on special foreign
targets of interest but on every human being using electronic communications
on this planet. Which means that only those who use smoke signals and pigeons
have their privacy.

It is what Nazis did during WWII and what Stasi did in the ex DDR. Back then,
the world - especially the so called "free world" \- was appalled. And they
did it "only" to their citizens.

It is not scary. I wanted to put it mildly. It is rogue!

------
mankash666
This is completely fair. For anyone unawares of the obstacles purposefully
enacted by the Chinese government, below is a non-comprehensive list:

1\. Excessive tariffs on companies domiciled outisde China

2\. Demanding IP transfer to China as a precondition to evening the playing
filed

3\. Demanding access to any and all data used by a corp., regardless of
privacy of the users

4\. Backing domestic companies with unlimited, unfair lines of credit

5 ....

It's NOT a co-incidence that Facebook, Apple, Google, ... that dominate tech
pretty much everywhere else lack a significant presence in China.

~~~
bdcravens
> It's NOT a co-incidence that Facebook, Apple, Google, ... that dominate tech
> pretty much everywhere else lack a significant presence in China.

AWS is there, but they actually don't operate it (and the offering pales in
comparison with all of their other regions)

------
thewileyone
China is going to hit back hard at the US and it won't be able to recover ...

------
AviationAtom
From the US. I understand the paranoia, but the bottom line is most the
silicon comes from China. If they want to backdoor stuff they can do it at a
much lower level on ALL devices, even those without final assembly done in
China for a US-based company.

~~~
LordHog
If you are referring to the actual silicon, I don't believe that to be the
case, at least according to WikiPedia
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_semiconductor_fabricat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_semiconductor_fabrication_plants))

Many of the devices are assembled in China thus it's conceivable a backdoor
may be installed at that time.

